# Does spot putting work for short putts?



## washathi (May 7, 2014)

I have a problem where I systematically miss short (3 to 4 feet) putts. Its not yips and I don't think its (too) poor a putting stroke, my putting is generally much better than it was a year ago. I think the problem is that when I stand over a short putt I get the alignment slightly wrong. I tend to putt to the bottom of the cup.

Somebody suggested I try spot putting, where you pick a spot about 4 to 6 inches in front of the ball, on the correct line for the putt and concentrate on that as you make the putt. I've started trying to do that and so far so good....but it feels really odd not to be looking at the hole as I make those short putts! 

Should I persist with this, or are there other things I could try? Thanks.


----------



## Rooter (May 7, 2014)

I didnt know it had a name, but how you describe is how i do all of my putting. Pick a spot a few inches in front of the ball thats on the line i have chosen and stick to it. I never look at the hole, always on a spot behind the ball after i have aligned to my "spot"


----------



## virtuocity (May 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I didnt know it had a name, but how you describe is how i do all of my putting. Pick a spot a few inches in front of the ball thats on the line i have chosen and stick to it. I never look at the hole, always on a spot behind the ball after i have aligned to my "spot"
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know I was a spot putter either!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 7, 2014)

Sure you just don't read them right, even short putts take borrow. I can hole 20 out of 20 5 footers on my putting mat at home but nothing like that on the course. I've lost count of the number of 2 foot putts I've missed by not allowing for borrow and/or not hitting them firmly enough.


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2014)

Am I right in saying you don't look at the ball while you are making the stroke?


----------



## London mike 61 (May 7, 2014)

I use the spot method all the time and it works for me , the thinking behind it for me is that I have chosen the line that is the best one to hole the putt so all I have to concentrate on is the pace and length of the stroke.
so I do look at the hole but only to swing my putter to and fro to gauge the stroke while looking at the hole ( kind of like a minds eye of throwing a ball a certain distance ) then step into the putt and within a couple of seconds make the stroke. This is because I read that the mind will retain the throwing type memory for only a few seconds after you have made practice swings after that it loses the muscle memory.


----------



## garyinderry (May 7, 2014)

every time I pick a spot from behind to roll the ball over, as soon as I address the ball, that spot doesn't look/feel right.


----------



## mcbroon (May 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			every time I pick a spot from behind to roll the ball over, as soon as I address the ball, that spot doesn't look/feel right.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same issue.  Think it's one of those things you need to spend time on the practise green to convince yourself that it's the right line.

Of course I'm a shocking putter, so don't pay any attention to me.


----------



## cookelad (May 7, 2014)

I just use the creatively named 'AIM' markings on the ball to line it up with where I want to start the ball!


----------



## Rooter (May 7, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Am I right in saying you don't look at the ball while you are making the stroke?
		
Click to expand...

i dont, no. Its in my peripheral vision, but not my focus. my focus is on the ground about 1cm behind the ball.


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			i dont, no. Its in my peripheral vision, but not my focus. my focus is on the ground about 1cm behind the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was asking the OP


----------



## washathi (May 7, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Am I right in saying you don't look at the ball while you are making the stroke?
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to look at the ball and the spot. But I'm still trying to work it out. I'm interested that Rooter has his focus a little behind the ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2014)

Not tried this method. Mind you with the issues pushing short putts right I have things to sort before I look at another change. Sounds interesting. How close/far away is it effective from and should you be looking at the ball as I think Bob is alluding to or on the spot and surely the longer the putt the more of an issue this would become


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 7, 2014)

I can't use this method. If you pick a spot either side of the hole to aim at, allowing for the borrow & line the putter up with that you could be 1cm out & still hole it. Missing a point just past the ball by a small amount will turn into a big amount by the time the ball reaches the hole. And what if there isn't anything identifiable EXACTLY on the line you want, what do you do then? I much prefer lining up with the actual target, for everything from driver to putter.


----------



## Rooter (May 8, 2014)

washathi said:



			I am trying to look at the ball and the spot. But I'm still trying to work it out. I'm interested that Rooter has his focus a little behind the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a go! please do bare in mind, bob is a PGA pro and i am a 15 handicap though! but with putting, i think Bob would agree its whatever works, look on the PGA tour and you see so many varying techniques, its finding the one that works for you.

I was shown this technique by David Howell along with a change in posture as my eyes were nowhere near over the ball, so i was not aligned properly and was not aiming where my eyes thought i was aiming, Howeller said, something along the line of "putting is the easiest part of the game, aim correctly, bring the putter back to the ball square and hit it with the right pace" what could be easier? certainly easier than bringing a driver that has a head speed of 100mph+ back square!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2014)

Have you tried picking a line from the hole back ? you gota see how the ball breaks into the hole , at the hole ,  then plot a line how to get the ball to that point , 

then setting up square to that line with your feet and your putter , look along the line once or twice , then with your head still over the ball (looking at the ball) and stroke the ball solidly on the line you read ...

making sure to putt through the ball , decelleration [sp] at the ball from that distance causes alot of misses .. 

experience not an expert :thup: so maybe Rooter & Howlers tip might be worth trying first ha


----------

